# Best food for weight Gain



## _den_ (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi there

I have a 7 month old lab called Chester ( along with lots more woofs) who had a bit of a rough start, he had a Vitamin B12 defencey and had to have regular injections. 
He levels have now settled but the defency has left my boy looking like a stray!
He is at the leggy lanky stage but i think he needs to put on some weight.
Does anyone have any advice on food that wont break the bank that would help Chester gain the weight he needs to to look healthier.

In himself he is very active and a normal healthy 7 month old pup.

Meet Chester Pup


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

What are you currently feeding, and how many times a day?


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Tripe put's weight on quickly & is very inexpensive :thumbsup:


----------



## _den_ (Jun 11, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> What are you currently feeding, and how many times a day?


Hi i am currently feeding arkwrights 350grm twice a day
Arkwrights has 22% protien


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Chester is still a pup - so be very careful about introducing overly fatty foods as it could upset Chesters tummy which in turn could make him even more skinny!

Feed him a good, Puppy Junior Food - add some tinned sardines two or three times a week.

Chester will soon regain is weight.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes agree with Lily's Mum, if you decide to use the tripe, build it up gradually, the dog's love it, it's cheap, great for weight gain, but start slowly & add a little more at each meal, mixing with the Arkwright's :thumbsup:
Good luck _den_


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

_den_ said:


> Hi i am currently feeding arkwrights 350grm twice a day
> Arkwrights has 22% protien


I dont know that feed, so cant comment there. Quality is a must with any commercial dog food though.

Id suggest keeping him on smaller, but more frequent meals. My SBT was skinny until he was about 4. He looked really ribby, but i just couldnt keep the weight on him. I used to feed him 3 times a day, the middle one being mainly tinned fish (sardines, pilchards etc). He just burnt it off faster than i could get it in him.

Hes a sweet looking pup, im sure he will be fine. Many dogs go through a "lanky" phase.


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

My daughters dog was rather skinny , and i got her to feed raw tripe and skinners complete (no additives) and he has put weight on and looks so much better and his coat is lovely and glossy. 
Both of mine are on it and doing well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

A jacket potatoe mixed in with one meal will stick the weight on - but have little value otherwise!!! serious - not joking!!!
BUT - he should have been wormed at 6 months! has he been done???
Also look at a good quality food i'e arden grange if you prefer dry!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Also - another thing to remember is that labs will go through this 'leggy' stage at this age
regards
DT


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Tripe is very good-But beware it absolutely stinks

juliex


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

One of my whippet pups is 9 months old. At the moment she is all legs and no body. She has pasta mixed in with her food it used to be a cheap way of putting weight on but now its getting quite expensive.

To put weight on my greyhound but I wouldn't give it to a pup because of the fat I boil breast of lamb as he doesn't eat raw meat then add pasta and make up a packet of dumling mix into small dumplings. He has that mixed in with his normal food and he piles weight on. I wouldn't give it to a pup as its too fatty and I will point out the lamb is stripped of the bones once it is boiled.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Den, I'm assuming that it's the same Den as off another forum with a Chester pup that looks too similar to be anyone else?

Just to add to the suggestions above, I know (and am sure you've probably read similar posts) some of the show people recommend tinned chappie to help put weight on, tripe and veggies is a good one, and very healthy, Indie and Tau both love it. Another old fashioned weight booster, which you could try (as long as you know he can tolerate milk) is rice pudding.


----------



## kerry_candice (Nov 17, 2008)

as already said pasta is a good way of bulking up. i would give him pasta mixed in with food or pasta n'tuna/sardines


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i give mine raw breast of lamb, its very good for putting weight on so i dont give it too often


----------



## h.hulk73 (Jun 11, 2015)

I would not recommend using weight gainer. It is best to use a natural products: peanut butter, eggs, oats, milk and others.


----------

